# What should I bring with me to pet



## Knight13 (20 Apr 2014)

Didn't know where else to ask this... But anyway, Just graduated from battle school (felt like just yesterday I was wondering what to bring with me to BMQ) and I'm leaving for pet (1RCR) tomorrow. I'm currently going through all the military kit I've collected over the last year and I need to know what I'm gonna need for garrison life in the shacks. Can I toss those st jean army issue running shoes yet? Am I gonna be on extras first day for not bringing all my kit? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks - knight13
Pro Patria


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Apr 2014)

Bring everything.  You signed for it and are responsible for it.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2014)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where else to ask this... But anyway, Just graduated from battle school (felt like just yesterday I was wondering what to bring with me to BMQ) and I'm leaving for pet (1RCR) tomorrow. I'm currently going through all the military kit I've collected over the last year and I need to know what I'm gonna need for garrison life in the shacks. Can I toss those st jean army issue running shoes yet? Am I gonna be on extras first day for not bringing all my kit? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks - knight13
> Pro Patria



They didn't teach you anything at Battle School about you being accountable for all the Kit that you have been issued?


----------



## MJP (20 Apr 2014)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where else to ask this... But anyway, Just graduated from battle school (felt like just yesterday I was wondering what to bring with me to BMQ) and I'm leaving for pet (1RCR) tomorrow. I'm currently going through all the military kit I've collected over the last year and I need to know what I'm gonna need for garrison life in the shacks. Can I toss those st jean army issue running shoes yet? Am I gonna be on extras first day for not bringing all my kit? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks - knight13
> Pro Patria



Dude ditch the shoes.


----------



## Knight13 (20 Apr 2014)

One man, one kit... I know it. I should have been more clear; for example, in basic we had to buy a whole bunch of towels for inspection... Can I toss these towels that I never use that are taking up space in my kit bag?


----------



## MJP (21 Apr 2014)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> One man, one kit... I know it. I should have been more clear; for example, in basic we had to buy a whole bunch of towels for inspection... Can I toss these towels that I never use that are taking up space in my kit bag?



Yes.  Anything like that if you need more room dump it.  That issued PT kit is another example.  Keep one shirt for the first day of PT but you will be wearing Bn PT gear from now on.  Boot, combats and other core kit you probably should hold onto.   

Welcome to the real army dude.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Apr 2014)

For the love of goad do not, I repeat, do not turn up for Pl/Coy/Bn PT on day 1 wearing whatever atrocity they issued you in basic. Take the time now and buy some cheap black/navy blue shorts, and ask very nicely of your roommate if he will lend you a Bn PT strip for day one.

Nothing will mark you as a pleb more than not doing what I just said.


----------



## BorisK (22 Apr 2014)

^ 'Pleb' ?


----------



## Loachman (22 Apr 2014)

"What should I bring with me to pet (lower case: verb?)"

Clarity - one of the benefits of proper capitalization (and spelling, punctuation, grammar etcetera).

Anyway, there's a legend about the Regimental pet (lower case: noun) pet of choice.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Apr 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> ^ 'Pleb' ?




http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plebeian


Also, Sprog, FNG, that d***head who showed up for Bn PT on his first day in BMQ issue PT kit.


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "What should I bring with me to pet (lower case: verb?)"
> 
> Clarity - one of the benefits of proper capitalization (and spelling, punctuation, grammar etcetera).
> 
> Anyway, there's a legend about the Regimental pet (lower case: noun) pet of choice.



I was about to suggest an number of fuzzy toys and or slippers to bring, but you beat me to it  ;D

MM


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Apr 2014)

Bring beer. Serious.

…oh and like MJP said, ditch the shoes.


----------



## BorisK (23 Apr 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plebeian
> 
> 
> Also, Sprog, FNG, that d***head who showed up for Bn PT on his first day in BMQ issue PT kit.



*thumbsup* lol


----------



## ArmyRick (23 Apr 2014)

Its been awhile since I was in a battalion but for your own mercy do not, do not wear dorkish issued PT gear. The guys who say "bring everything" seem to lack experience in serving in an infantry battalion.

Most likely, you will be required to buy RCR regimental PT gear (In the Patricias we had to wear at least the t-shirt). Now that your in it for the long haul, invest in good running shoes for nice weather and a second set for your own athletic pursuits or workouts, depending on what you do. Keep your head down, do as your told and assimilate accordingly. You will know when you have enough experience to chirp at people or ideas. Good luck in battalion!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2014)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Its been awhile since I was in a battalion but for your own mercy do not, do not wear dorkish issued PT gear. The guys who say "bring everything" seem to lack experience in serving in an infantry battalion.
> 
> Most likely, you will be required to buy RCR regimental PT gear (In the Patricias we had to wear at least the t-shirt). Now that your in it for the long haul, invest in good running shoes for nice weather and a second set for your own athletic pursuits or workouts, depending on what you do. Keep your head down, do as your told and assimilate accordingly. You will know when you have enough experience to chirp at people or ideas. Good luck in battalion!



It is much easier to throw out/dispose of needless/useless items after you arrive in Pet and are told/instructed as to what you will need.  Disposing of something that you may in fact need or have been issued and expected to return, will only cost you money out of your own pocket.

I am curious as to how much LCF kit you must have accumulated that you do not have enough room to transport it on your Posting to Pet?  And as the CAF pays for the shipping of your kit, where is your problem?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is much easier to throw out/dispose of needless/useless items after you arrive in Pet and are told/instructed as to what you will need.  Disposing of something that you may in fact need or have been issued and expected to return, will only cost you money out of your own pocket.
> 
> I am curious as to how much LCF kit you must have accumulated that you do not have enough room to transport it on your Posting to Pet?  And as the CAF pays for the shipping of your kit, where is your problem?



Ah yes, that age-old dilemma.. what to pack for the big move to the field army....

'Helmet??? or Playstation??'

Think of what could possibly be the worst day one you could have, example Bn PT followed by a DEU inspection, and deploy to the field for 2 weeks after lunch. Whilst perhaps not entirely realistic, if you pack for these events you are sure to not screw up your first day. Do not forget to pack your gas mask either. Basically you don't want to be THAT GUY who doesn't have the 1 item required for the days events that the entire rest of the battalion has. Simples.


----------



## Loachman (23 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was about to suggest an number of fuzzy toys and or slippers to bring, but you beat me to it  ;D
> 
> MM



I was thinking more along the lines of gerbils, but he *is* going to The RCR.


----------

